# slippery elm



## bigspec (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone used slippery elm to treat IBS?


----------



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

I want to try it. But I use so many products at the moment..so if those dont work I am willing to try it. My friend who is specialised in herbs etc reccomended it to me though. Its worth a try! She says its soothing.


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi bigspec I was recommended slippery elm powder by an alternative therapist as it is supposed to be good for IBS. They ordered me the powder, which you mix with water, but it made me feel unwell from the taste and consitency of it. However i do believe you can buy it in tablet/capsule form which should be just as effective.


----------



## bigspec (Jun 10, 2012)

Jimbob94 said:


> Hi bigspec I was recommended slippery elm powder by an alternative therapist as it is supposed to be good for IBS. They ordered me the powder, which you mix with water, but it made me feel unwell from the taste and consitency of it. However i do believe you can buy it in tablet/capsule form which should be just as effective.


did u find it effective?


----------



## bigspec (Jun 10, 2012)

Jimbob94 said:


> Hi bigspec I was recommended slippery elm powder by an alternative therapist as it is supposed to be good for IBS. They ordered me the powder, which you mix with water, but it made me feel unwell from the taste and consitency of it. However i do believe you can buy it in tablet/capsule form which should be just as effective.


did u find it effective?


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

I probably didn't take it regularly enough to notice a difference but from what I know it's worth a try. I would be willing to take it again again, but in tablet form.It is supposed to coat the lining of your intestinal system to calm irritation, add bulk to stool to ease diarrhea, and soften the stool to help constipation. It is said that Native Americans have used it for many years.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have chronic slow transit constipation. quite a few years ago i started taking slippery elm--solgar brand tablets-- at the recommendation of a holistic practitioner. i took it daily for well over six months but unfortunately it did not help my c nor did i notice any other benefits.but it's worth a try. our bodies are all quite different so we all react differently to meds and supplements. i've read it helps a lot of people.just be sure and observe this precaution regarding slippery elm and other meds or herbs:"Because it coats the digestive tract, it (slippery elm) may slow down the absorption of other drugs or herbs. You should take slippery elm 2 hours before or after other herbs or medications you may be taking." http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/slippery-elm-000274.htm


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

i have tried slippery elm, it helps to soothe, but better to find the reson for your tummy reacting in the first place but slippery is good for times with a lot of unhealthy food, like christmas and birthdays


----------



## bigspec (Jun 10, 2012)

So i have been taking slippery elm for a few weeks, and there has been great improvements. I am still working on the right dosage.


----------



## Glo05660 (Aug 31, 2017)

I tried slippery elm also. I opened two capsules and poured in cup and added water and drank it as soon as I did it made my stomach hurt. I don't know if I was suppose to drink that way or not since you receive it more quickly. Has anyone else got a side affect from slippery elm like this. I'm afraid to try it again.


----------

